# classic new guy question



## mannthedan (Feb 18, 2009)

so i am just starting with warhammer and i am so new i have no clue how to play. what is the best way to learn , i live in delaware and not alot of warhammer going on here as far as i can tell so it is up to me to learn alone but i am determined to learn anyway so any advice will be usefull to me thanks in advance


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

My best advice is to ask more questions. But first, answer a couple of mine: What army do you plan on playing? Do you know if anyone near you will want to play as well? Also, if you have any interest in collecting marines or orks, buy the Assault on Black Reach set ASAP. It contains a rulebook, templates, and all the models you need to get started.


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

did you mention what warhammer you are most interested in? fantasy or 40k?


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, whoops, I don't belong here, I haven't played fantasy in over a year, hehe.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Moved to general - squeek

I would assume this is about Fantasy being in the Fantasy section unless the OP says otherwise.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Look at all the armies and see which one suits you the most in terms of it's appearence and playing style. Having done that find out how many of the avaliable models are made of metal as oppossed to plastic.

Once you've done both of these buy the army book, and maybe a few models, have a game and that way you'll know if that army is for you.


----------



## mannthedan (Feb 18, 2009)

def fantasy , maybe a couple of friends of mine might get involved , i bought a warrior of chaos regiment mainly because i enjoyed the look but i do have some disposable income if i decide to change later


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

-Get a copy of the warhammer rulebook somehow, and a copy of the warriors of chaos army book

-Get some kind of action happening, whether it is a tiny game with your friends, or even against yourself! Some people even go as far as using proxy material to test things out. For example, using other models or even bits of cardboard cut to the size of normal warhammer model bases to represent something on the table. 

-After you've experienced the action you'll know immediately what areas of the game you understand the most clearly and which you don't. You'll also start to see the things that don't really stand out as much when you read the rules on paper. That's when you go back to reading the parts of the rules again that fill in the blanks a bit.

-Try to buy your models second hand or from sources that discount on prices!

-Find a gaming club in your area and show up to organise games, or watch other people play

-Post your army list ideas on forums like this one, and read other people's lists

-Paint your guys in a way that will seem unexpected or different to the photos in the books and what you see other people do. That way your stuff will look more unique and impressive (if you can do it right). It'll make gaming more fun in the long term, I think.


----------



## mannthedan (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for all the good advice


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

I strongly suggest you go with whatever army feel right to you, and play its stengths well., its NEVER about WHAT army to play, its about HOW you play the army, which is why I love my vampire counts ^^


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Battle for Skull pass is always a good idea. After you get the hang of the basics then have a looka the the different armies and see what sparks the imagination. 

Look at the different playing styles and see what suits you as a player and what you can get out of each army.


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

Battle for skull pass is great it gives you everything you need to learn to play for slightly more than a rules book and you can sell off the parts you don't want/need after you learn to play.


----------

